# Авиация > Однополчане >  ПОИСК ПОГИБШИХ!

## Андрей В. Громов

13.02.45. в районе деревни Parpary (Parparen) Польша, поморское воеводство, 20 - 30 км южнее г. Мальборк, был сбит "Бостон" А-20 408 бомб. авиаполка. (5 гв. авиакорпус, 327 бомб. авиадивизия) 
Погибли: летчик капитан Ян Николай Максимович 1911 г. р. уд. лич. -ФГ-0000001 № 5675
              штурман мл. лейтенант Сорокин Иван Иосифович 1922 г.р. лич. -ФГ-0000001 № 5681 (мой дед.)
Точное место гибели и захоронение не установлено, данных по стрелку - радисту и стрелку нет.
Заранее благодарен за любую информацию!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Вам необходимо подобное объявление разместить тут:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/0.htm

так же очень рекомендую:
http://srpo.ru/forum/index.php?board=48.0

----------


## rafik888

> Вам необходимо подобное объявление разместить тут:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/0.htm
> 
> так же очень рекомендую:
> http://srpo.ru/forum/index.php?board=48.0


На последнем сайте есть эксперт из Польши: 
БЕЩИНСКИ Войцех (Wojciech Beszczynski) 
(Польская Республика, г. Гданьск)

http://srpo.ru/forum/index.php?topic=4581.0

----------

